# I'm still amazed at his energy



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Even after 3 months of being on the thyroid meds and feeling so much better, I am still so amazed at the energy level Pipper has compared to how he was the past year. This morning we went for a 4 mile walk and he still wanted to keep going further but I had to come home because walking makes my back hurt. I don't know how long he would have kept on going for. It also used to be such a struggle maintaining his weight, he was always overweight no matter what I did, now he weighs less than he did at 10 months old. I even had to return the Revolution dosage he has always used and get the smaller dosage in place of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

That is wonderful. Glad all is well with Pipper. Sounds like he is on the right path. Hugs from his look alike.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

jane and addison said:


> That is wonderful. Glad all is well with Pipper. Sounds like he is on the right path. Hugs from his look alike.


Hugs right back at you Addison and Petey and Belle too.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Way to go Pipper! So happy to hear that you are feeling great and having so much fun!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

That is wonderful! He is simply adorable.:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kathy, isn't it wonderful to see the difference a little tablet can make! I am so happy for the both of you! You question yourself a lot but you are an excellent mom! WTG Pipper!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww Pipper looks great!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Pipper looks so good! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Such great news.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Low thyroid really knocks out your energy. I know from personal experience. So glad Pipper is doing so well.

BTW - is his hair growing back?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

That's wonderful, Kathy. You are amazed at how well Pipper is doing ... and, I think you are an amazing and wonderful Mommy to Pipper. :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hooray! Good news!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Low thyroid really knocks out your energy. I know from personal experience. So glad Pipper is doing so well.
> 
> BTW - is his hair growing back?


Yes Lynn his hair all came back and it's so soft and thick and smoother than it used to be. His tail had thickened up but then since he thinks he's a puppy again, he started chasing his tail like he used to and when he would catch it he kept pulling big globs of hair out. I had to spray bitter apple on his tail to get him to stop. It's coming back now.....for the 2nd time.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm glad to hear Piper is doing so well. I had the same results with Bogie. I am just annoyed the vet didn't test for thyroid much earlier. We keep going to vet every few months for lethargy and what I thought were symptoms of pain. Bogie will be 13 in July and is going great. The only side effect I see is that Bogie's coat has turned darker. He always had some beige spots, but now they are brown. It's weird. None knows why the meds would make his coat darker. I'll take it. He looks and feels good, and that's all that matters.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

revakb2 said:


> I'm glad to hear Piper is doing so well. I had the same results with Bogie. I am just annoyed the vet didn't test for thyroid much earlier. We keep going to vet every few months for lethargy and what I thought were symptoms of pain. Bogie will be 13 in July and is going great. The only side effect I see is that Bogie's coat has turned darker. He always had some beige spots, but now they are brown. It's weird. None knows why the meds would make his coat darker. I'll take it. He looks and feels good, and that's all that matters.


Oh my goodness, Pipper has a beige spot on his shoulder where he didn't used to have one either. 
I too was a bit angry at the vet because last spring when he had become so "lazy" I asked them if it could be thyroid and they said "no, if it was thyroid he would have hair loss on the back of his legs". At the time he had no hair loss at all, but when he did get it, he never lost hair on the back of his legs. I was the one who finally had to ask them to do a thyroid test. I feel so bad knowing that he hadn't felt well for months and months.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

pippersmom said:


> Oh my goodness, Pipper has a beige spot on his shoulder where he didn't used to have one either.
> I too was a bit angry at the vet because last spring when he had become so "lazy" I asked them if it could be thyroid and they said "no, if it was thyroid he would have hair loss on the back of his legs". At the time he had no hair loss at all, but when he did get it, he never lost hair on the back of his legs. I was the one who finally had to ask them to do a thyroid test. I feel so bad knowing that he hadn't felt well for months and months.



I understand. I was really upset that Bogie had to go long feeling bad. While Bogie doesn't act like a puppy, he sure has lots of get up and go now. He even does zoombies sometimes. No one can believe he is a senior. He will be 13 next month and going strong. It sure is weird about the coat darkening.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava is losing her hair also now. it's so thin...and keeps coming out. The doctor in NY did a thyroid test and said it could be the reason she is losing her hair. He told me to start her on Melatonin to see if it makes a difference. I gave her the first dose today. But he didn't think she would need meds for some time yet. 

My gosh, she's been very over weight for a while before she got sick!! Now her weight is where it should be, but only because she hadn't eaten in such a long time! Now her hair is coming out in clumps!

What meds is Pipper on?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

The A Team said:


> Ava is losing her hair also now. it's so thin...and keeps coming out. The doctor in NY did a thyroid test and said it could be the reason she is losing her hair. He told me to start her on Melatonin to see if it makes a difference. I gave her the first dose today. But he didn't think she would need meds for some time yet.
> 
> My gosh, she's been very over weight for a while before she got sick!! Now her weight is where it should be, but only because she hadn't eaten in such a long time! Now her hair is coming out in clumps!
> 
> What meds is Pipper on?



Pat, Pipper is on Thyro-Tabs. 0.1 mg twice a day. It's just a little yellow pill and it makes all the difference in the world! When they retested his levels just 4 weeks after being on the meds, his levels were right in the middle of the normal range....perfect! Before that he had the classic "rat tail" where you could see all the pink skin through his tail hair and he had a very thin spot on his shoulders, almost bald, and a totally bald spot underneath on his chest area.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kathy -I was so happy reading this. You got Pipper back, better than ever. I was just telling someone today that when we have kids and we have pets they should just give us a pediatric and veterinarian degree because so many times we know what's going on more than they do. :blink::blink: I still defer to them most of the time but we have to strongly advocate for our pets, no matter what! So glad he's running around like that. Can I borrow some of his pills? Not for Tyler..for me. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kathy I love the picture of Pipper he is looking so healthy and oh so happy.
Give that boy loves from his auntie :wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kathy, Pipper looks great! So glad he is feeling better. Thyroid definitely takes time to level out and can be quite the balancing act, I'm happy he is back to himself...way to go Pipper!!


----------

